

Meg Whitman: cyberattack of 9/11 scale likely, be aware of global terrorism - lawnchair_larry
http://www.v3.co.uk/v3-uk/news/2173206/hp-chief-meg-whitman-warns-threat-scale-cyber-terrorist-attack

======
hkmurakami
I couldn't help but roll my eyes at this. Yet I have to wonder: who would have
to say this in order for me to take it seriously? Jeff Bezos? Larry Ellison? A
Washington Talking Head? An FBI Spokesman?

In any case, what's alarming to me is that I can't take Meg Whitman seriously
over anything related to hardcore technology. That is disconcerting for me
when thinking about HP's future.

Then again, I am biased since I balked at her appointment in the first place.

------
NonEUCitizen
She thought she was still running for governor?

~~~
warmfuzzykitten
No. That's over. Now she seems to be running for Director of Homeland
Security. It's good to have a back-up.

